# Tandem Buddy Finder



## hellshotrods (Feb 21, 2018)

We need to have a section where you can find and hook up with a buddy to ride a tandem with.....

Or maybe you don't own a tandem yet and you want a buddy to ride on the handlebars.....

Maybe you want to ride on the handle bars while your new buddy pedals you around @fordmike65

Maybe you are looking for a buddy to steer that tandem while you ride in the rear......


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Dope54 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2018)

Maybe c/l has a gay personal wanted section


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 22, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Maybe c/l has a gay personal wanted section



I was thinking the same thing :eek:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 22, 2018)

Out for a ride on a bicycle built for two....


----------



## Princeton (Feb 22, 2018)

These guys make a good team....


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2018)

Are you saying we should have a "personal" section for Cabers to hook up?????????????????????LOL


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 22, 2018)

These two look happy.


----------

